# My Cusinart 3 in 1 slow cooker



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

This slow cooker can steam vegetables and brown meat or sear meat up to 400 ° and I can saute vegetables in it.. the slow cooker operates at a range of 165 to 210 for most cooking. After the slow cooker has reached your desired cooking time it automatically goes into a keep safe warm temp mode for up to 8 hours. 

My question is.  Can I toss in a couple chicken halves that are in vacuum bags to cook them while I'm at work like the  SV cooking machine? For 8 hours at 165 in my slow cooker? Sounds mighty tempting to me.. start them at say low temp 185 for a couple hours then have it kick into holding temp for another 8 hours 165? 
This isn't a cheap slow cooker here.. it holds within 3 degrees at all times , as I have tested for hours.

Would  185 for a couple hours plus 165 for  another 8 hours cook 2 half chickens in 10 hours?


----------



## dr k (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm not sure holding chicken at such a high temp for so long is a good thing.  The 12% fat poultry 7D pasturization table says it has to hold at 165f for no seconds or 1 minute at 155f or 4.9 minutes at 150f for the same kill results.  You'd need something like the Auber WS1510ELPM Sou Vide/Smoker multi use PID for the roaster.  I'm researching that PID for an analog crockpot and for a back up controller for my Mes.  When I start my meat sou vide cooking I will go by charts:  thickness of meat (season 2 boneless skinless chicken breasts = 30mm thick total, vac sealed together) a fixed PID temp water bath (140f) over a period of time (2hrs.)to pasteurize it (water baths 131f or higher) then dry and sear.  Tougher meat can be held for days to break down collagen but be med. rare (chuck roast in a 131f water bath for 24-48 hours.)   You can do steaks below 131f for rare/med rare but I read they don't fall under pasteurization and should be served in 4 hours due to there lower temps.  Cooking to lower temps safely without over cooking to maximize juiciness and find a softer texture like the chicken breast above is what I'm after.  Many like white meat (being lean, low connective tissue, lighter pink myoglobin) pasteurized at a lower temp than dark meat. I'd separate the white from the dark meat and cook the dark at a higher temp to get the joints done the way you like in a sou vide precision water bath.


----------



## dr k (Jan 6, 2018)

What happened to post #2?  It jumps from 1 to 3.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 7, 2018)

Curiouser and curiouser!


----------

